

The Next Revolutionary Apple Product? Don't Hold Your Breath. - dmyler
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/10/28/apple_q3_earnings_don_t_hold_your_breath_for_new_product_categories.html

======
dmyler
I think the biggest thing missing from this article - or really this mindset -
is that Apple's biggest success was disrupting the phone business. True, they
innovated with the iPad. But their best moves have come when a market for a
product already existed, and they rewrote the rules. I don't know how many
markets exist like that right now.

